# Strange dreams lately - recovering ?



## sunjet (Nov 21, 2014)

Last 2-3 weeks I feel amazingly calm, dpdr free, happy and like all is going to its places BUT lately I have so deep sleep and so vivid dreams, some of them are nightmare, other are abstract. But when I wake up I feel like dreamed and slept for days. I fall asleep easily and I don't wake up anymore in the middle of the night like I used to do when I had anxiety, dpdr.

Why I created this topic, because I'm kind off worried about this. Because I don't any more irrational thoughts and obsessive ones I now have something new to do.

Do some of you who are recovering have such vivid dreams and deep sleep? What changes did you notice in your sleep/dream pattern?


----------



## marduk (Mar 4, 2015)

Well considering that you said you have experienced dp/dr for a couple of years its bound to have some effects on your subconsious, and i used to experience those kind of things even before my dp and anxiety just amplifies it, you shouldnt worry about it. I am in the middle of recovery and only experience very mild dr and sleeping is my biggest issue for the moment,it should resolve itself with time.


----------



## marduk (Mar 4, 2015)

And you said that you have no more obsessive thoughts but still you made two threads about your sleeping problems, follow your own advice and let it go. Thanks to you i am almost recovered


----------



## b1rchtrees (May 15, 2015)

Oh yes, definitely have some odd dreams, to the point that even my therapist believes I have psychic powers of some sort. I wouldn't stress on the dream too much though, that can only make the dreams worse. Before you go to bed tell yourself you'll have nothing but good dreams, that usually helps me.


----------



## trey (Mar 1, 2015)

yes! sometimes throughout the day my dream will slowly come back to me & i'll be confused if it really happened. plus i sleep the whole tnight


----------

